# Syndicate CF B14 Lip Kit



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it says on the website that he is gauging interest in a bull body (front, back and sides) lip kit in CARBON FIBER for the B14...we need to let him know if there is a strong enough crowd that would buy it. i KNOW i would for SURE. does anyone else think they might have enough interest? he said if there is enough people wanting them, he can have them by spring. lets let him know whats up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy dude a little late...there is a thread already started here I believe and I know there is one on sr20forum... but yeah im down..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

damn! i full lip kit! thats awsome...................but im poe


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

and very $$


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i still say glass or abs plastic would be a better business move............its cheaper so it opens the product up to others who could not afford the C/F.

this will be a great way for someone to costomize their car without shelling out for a full kit. but if the lip kit is full C/F it will be just as expencive as a full kit...........so they will just buy a kit instead, i know a c/f piece would be really really cool! but i think in the long run you will make more with a nice ABS piece or glass. maybe you have a special order for the C/F one idk.

just my $.02 :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a CF lip kit would look alot better that some gay ass body kit.


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

hey if they do make the c/f lip kit...I'M IN...but i juss need to save up for them


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the kit is $850, but you can but the peices individually


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

pimp ass deal and yes he said that there would be an ABS plastic lip also....CHEAPER for you low ballers...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^ :thumbup: i would look into one of the ABS front lips but depending on what year he makes them for  i have a 99...........very few have a 99 style bumper so i may have to wait till i find a new sentra SE (97 or so)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the kit is $850, but you can but the peices individually


thats all? I thought there were talking like 1300$...Ill buy one right now :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill just get the lip. i just got se-r sideskirts, and im not gonna mess up that flow


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

i would def be in on this! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Did they happen to come up with a picture of what it would look like somewhat yet?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^I want it, I want it now lol :thumbup:


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


>


i'm sorry, but cf on a car that isn't black looks really bad. the yellow makes it even worse.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id have to disagree
looks real nice to me


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

with the hood and black wheels i think it ties the whole "black accent pieces" together nicely. im just WAYYYYYY to skiddish of putting something THAT high dollar, THAT close to the ground on a daily driven car.  though i have to agree it would look sexay!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE BEEN SEARCING FOR!!! I WILL BE ONE OF THE FIRST to get these. mike. iwant them so bad. that's exactly what i need, plus a set of your fenders and a trunklid. $1000 in hand right now and saving for the kit. i'll be back to check up on these. (im at the library using the internet right now  ) (god im a loser)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

My sketches are up on the site. http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=21


















Let me know what you think...


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

whats the price we're looking at?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmm looks good but in my tastes maybe a little thinner (not so low) thats a bit extreme in my taste. but none the less good :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good so far mayn
IMO it would probably be best to only extend the lip down no more than 2 1/2 inches(give or take)
considering a lot of us have lowered cars already

but i like the idea that it flares towards the corners
that should give the front end of our cars a whole new look


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

the plan is for it to sit only 2-2 1/2" lower than the stock. My drawings are a little skewed from the scanning but it will look really simalar.

The price will be right around 350$ for the front and 800$ for the whole kit.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> the plan is for it to sit only 2-2 1/2" lower than the stock. My drawings are a little skewed from the scanning but it will look really simalar.


thats what i figured. you drew it a tad larger just to all the details would be easier to see :thumbup:


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> the plan is for it to sit only 2-2 1/2" lower than the stock. My drawings are a little skewed from the scanning but it will look really simalar.
> 
> The price will be right around 350$ for the front and 800$ for the whole kit.


is there going to be a cheaper one, is there going to be a 4dr kit?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Holy crap, thats awesome!!! but $850???? thats a little pricey, bro definitely try and get an ABS one out. i just saw the pix, i'm in Cali right, so this is the first time i've seen the sketches cuz i'm at my uncles house :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, i hope he releases an ABS or fibreglass one (im sure he will, most of the mods come in CF or fibreglass)

looks like i gotta start putting more in the ol piggy bank


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

himbo said:


> Holy crap, thats awesome!!! but $850???? thats a little pricey, bro definitely try and get an ABS one out. i just saw the pix, i'm in Cali right, so this is the first time i've seen the sketches cuz i'm at my uncles house :thumbup:


once again, I am a small company that makes stuff in the states. I am the only one who specializes in sentra products. The prices are very fair and comprible to any othe Makes kits or parts or even less.. Look at the GTP trunk, 549$ does that include shipping. Mine is 530Shipped. And my GB prices are great.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you gonna do a GB on the b14 lip?
i know you are going to have a lot of interest in this, and i know it would take you a little while to make a few extra, but thatd be worth waiting for IMO


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got the $$ in hand ready to buy :fluffy:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

okay mike, sorry. didnt see your post since my email was sent. that is sexy. any other sketches of skirts or rear? 

im sending the $$ for the trunk and fenders and by february 10th i'll have enough for this complete kit.
is their a lineup? i want first for sure. i could send the first couple hundred now just to get to the front of the line


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

I know that Nismo makes front/rear lips that are made out of the same material as the bumpers. They cost about $350 each but I have never seen a picture. Here is a link.

http://www.nismoparts.com/catalog/?section=381


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^thats b15


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry. I didn't notice that this was for the B14.


----------

